# Am I blocked?



## Sallar55 (18 Nov 2022)

Chrome and Firefox not working here , come to the conclusion that I am blocked ( images)? Good news is my data will last for the month.


----------



## jowwy (18 Nov 2022)

if your blocked, how are you posting this???


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Chrome and Firefox* not working here , come to the conclusion that I am blocked ( images)? Good news is my data will last for the month.


*Are they they too old to operate correctly. Are they up to date?

Clear cache and cookies on both and try again.


----------



## Alex321 (18 Nov 2022)

What do you mean by "not working"?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (18 Nov 2022)

Neither of your threads are particularly clear but if the issue is with posting photos there are a couple of threads in this section that may help.
This is one I started
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/problem-posting-pictures.283209/

Everything varies depending on if you're using a phone/tablet/computer and operating system so that info would help people help you. 

I've learned that the [ ] boxes above the text box can make a big difference to what I see and can do.


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Nov 2022)

It's on a Google pixel 6 , everything should be up to date. Posting is ok but images are disappearing now as I try to post. I can't open the last 2 images . Not going to waste data allowance if images are not showing.


----------



## Bollo (18 Nov 2022)

I was briefly and ingloriously a mod in here and I don’t remember ever blocking a user from posting images. I’m sure deep in Xenforo there’s a switch to do it, but it wasn’t something that was ever even discussed. If a user was posting inappropriate images then they’d just be banned outright.

Unless a lot of peeps are reporting the same issue, I‘d imagine it’s something at your end, either with your browser or how you’re attempting to attach the image.

My only suggestion is that the image file size might be too large.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> It's on a Google pixel 6 , everything should be up to date. Posting is ok but images are disappearing now as I try to post. I can't open the last 2 images . Not going to waste data allowance if images are not showing.


Is the site slow loading as well?

If it is try marking the whole site as read.


----------



## si_c (18 Nov 2022)

Testing.
Posted from my Pixel & Firefox.


----------



## si_c (18 Nov 2022)

Looks like there's no problem posting with the Pixel per se, I just grabbed the first picture from my files.

Might be an issue with the service provider.


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Nov 2022)

Using a Google pixel 6, everything should be up to date. Posting is ok apart from uploading images,no problems posting images until I started a Moroc picture thread. And another my previous explanation disappeared!


----------



## T4tomo (18 Nov 2022)

You've seen one photo of Moroc you've seen them all, save your data!

more seriously, I reckon its an image file size issue, but its not life or death


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> You've seen one photo of Moroc you've seen them all, save your data!
> 
> more seriously, I reckon its an image file size issue, but its not life or death


True ,will leave it until back home. Another puzzle is my 1st post about saying that my phone (pixel 6 ) was up to date has reappeared. 🤔


----------



## rualexander (18 Nov 2022)

Might be more to do with the local sim card you mentioned getting the other day?
Your photos were posting ok before that.
Maybe something in the sim provider's settings?
Enjoy the sunshine, there's not much of it here!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2022)

Testing


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Nov 2022)

rualexander said:


> Might be more to do with the local sim card you mentioned getting the other day?
> Your photos were posting ok before that.
> Maybe something in the sim provider's settings?
> Enjoy the sunshine, there's not much of it here!


Hi it's the same SIM card I bought in Agadir, I think that saying I would do a thread just with pictures was tempting fate🫢


----------



## si_c (18 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Hi it's the same SIM card I bought in Agadir, I think that saying I would do a thread just with pictures was tempting fate🫢



Maybe if you get to a cafe or something with WiFi try again.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2022)

This is an attempt to upload a big picture from my Pixel 5...







That worked. The forum software used to reject large pictures such as the original of this one, which is 3.8 MB in size. It now appears to resize them once downloaded. That is showing as 236 kB now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2022)

Mod Note:
@Sallar55 you aren't blocked. 
Probably you need to reduce your image's size, also get to a Wi-Fi if uploading.


----------



## winjim (18 Nov 2022)

Picture upload thing is flakey for me. Depends what mode the reply box is in or something. Often it looks like it hasn't uploaded but it actually has. I can't insert it into the text but then when I hit 'Post reply' it's there as an attachment so I go back and fix it as an edit.

OP, try clicking on those square bracket things, see what that does. Are your formatting buttons working or are they greyed out?


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2022)

winjim said:


> Picture upload thing is flakey for me. Depends what mode the reply box is in or something. Often it looks like it hasn't uploaded but it actually has. I can't insert it into the text but then when I hit 'Post reply' it's there as an attachment so I go back and fix it as an edit.
> 
> OP, try clicking on those square bracket things, see what that does. Are your formatting buttons working or are they greyed out?



Indeed! Sometimes I can upload on the Android phone and photos refuse to attach, or at least it appears that way; I boot up the pc to find half a dozen copies. Yet other days the Android phone (no changes to cache etc) up loads photos fine


----------



## winjim (18 Nov 2022)

HLaB said:


> Indeed! Sometimes I can upload on the Android phone and photos refuse to attach, or at least it appears that way; I boot up the pc to find half a dozen copies. Yet other days the Android phone (no changes to cache etc) up loads photos fine



Yes, should have added this is on my Android phone. Does anyone know what those square bracket things mean? They have the effect of greying out the formatting buttons and making the file upload go funny but I've no idea why, or what function they're supposed to have.


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Nov 2022)

Phone is on 12.5 or 4.1 MP, the lower one was working for uploads. Uploading images to my Strava works . Out in the sticks today with 1/2 a phone signal and loaded over 10 images. I know that when the top RHS of the reply box is grey the photo logo/icon will not work. Don't want to reduce the image resolution, it was Kodachrome 64 for me before digital imaging 😁


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Phone is on 12.5 or 4.1 MP, the lower one was working for uploads. Uploading images to my Strava works . Out in the sticks today with 1/2 a phone signal and loaded over 10 images. I know that when *the top RHS of the reply box* is grey the photo logo/icon will not work. Don't want to reduce the image resolution, it was Kodachrome 64 for me before digital imaging 😁


That's the preview "button".


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2022)

winjim said:


> Does anyone know what those square bracket things mean? They have the effect of greying out the formatting buttons and making the file upload go funny but I've no idea why, or what function they're supposed to have.


They do what they say if you hover a mouse pointer over them... _TOGGLE _*BB code*! (If you are using a phone or tablet then you can't 'hover' on most devices.)

Instead of the editor inserting the codes for you, you would have to enter them manually... for example (without the spaces between the square brackets) [b ]THIS WOULD BE BOLD TEXT[/b ]. I sometimes flip modes if I need to do something that the other mode doesn't allow, such as inserting text before a block quote at the start of a post.


----------



## Sallar55 (19 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's the preview "button".


Are we talking about the same little box, little square with a dot and what looks like a mountain outline. It brings up the drop image box then select photos on my phone.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2022)

Which one?


----------



## Sallar55 (19 Nov 2022)

This, try your phone .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2022)

You’ve just posted an image.


----------



## rualexander (20 Nov 2022)

I always post photos using the 'attach files' button below the text entry box, never used the small photo icon at the top of the text entry box.


----------



## Sallar55 (20 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You’ve just posted an image.


Yes Cyclechat thinks it's me now not someone else.🤔. Before it was not this but a another logged in icon when I tried to post images


----------

